# RS4 WHEELS on MK4 Jetta



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

I've tried to find a MK4 jetta with the RS4 wheels installed. Does anybody have a picture or link? I found a set for a great price.
Thanks


----------



## Dippin'Dub (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: RS4 WHEELS on MK4 Jetta (GLiMKIV)*

I was thinking about doing this for my GLI, but i couldnt find the right bolt pattern or a decent price, also looking to see a pic. let me know if you get any info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: RS4 WHEELS on MK4 Jetta (Dippin'Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dippin’Dub* »_I was thinking about doing this for my GLI, but i couldnt find the right bolt pattern or a decent price, also looking to see a pic. let me know if you get any info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can go to Raderwerks.com. They basically do replica wheels. $600 for 5x100, and that's for the set!!!


----------



## Dippin'Dub (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: RS4 WHEELS on MK4 Jetta (GLiMKIV)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: RS4 WHEELS on MK4 Jetta (Dippin'Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dippin’Dub* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, only thing is that they don't do wheel/tire packages. Which is a good thing and a not so good thing. The only way to order them as well is by calling them up. You can't purchase online.


----------

